# Qui parle couramment italien ?



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous

J'aurais besoin d'un petit coup de main pour m'apprendre à parler italien. En effet ma copine est d'origine italienne, elle fait ses études là dedans et ça lui ferait plaisir si je savais un petit peu parler la langue qu'elle aime tant.

Alors si quelqu'un veut parler avec moi sur Adium et m'apprendre c'est avec grand plaisir. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

Manque un forum _rencontres_ on dirait 

Tu pouvais envoyer un mp &#224; Roberta directement, &#231;a serait pass&#233; plus inaper&#231;u&#8230;


----------



## mado (5 Février 2007)

On dit comment gage en italien ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

moi je suis italienne mais j'ai perdu ma langue


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> On dit comment gage en italien ?




*Tu veux dire*
dégage ?


----------



## mado (5 Février 2007)

Je cherche le prochain mot !

Parano


----------



## CBi (5 Février 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Alors si quelqu'un veut parler avec moi *sur Adium*
> Merci d'avance



Il faut arrêter de passer ta vie devant ton Mac  

La meilleure façon d'apprendre une langue étrangère, c'est de la pratiquer avec ta copine


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> La meilleure façon d'apprendre une langue étrangère, c'est de la pratiquer avec ta copine


C'est ce que je fais : "Buongiorno. Me chiamo Dashboard e sarei felici di potere aiutarlo."


----------



## mado (5 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est ce que je fais : "Buongiorno. Me chiamo Dashboard e sarei felici di potere aiutarlo."





Pff, toujours autant d'effet l'italien :rose:


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pff, toujours autant d'effet l'italien :rose:



tu penses, tu penses


----------



## divoli (5 Février 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pff, toujours autant d'effet l'italien :rose:


Sono al vostro servizio, bella signora.


----------



## mado (5 Février 2007)

Toutes ces langues sur un même post.. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Toutes ces langues sur un même post.. :love:


C'est à ça qu'on reconnaît une dame : son goût pour la diversité des plaisirs.


----------



## tirhum (5 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Toutes ces langues sur un même post.. :love:


Je n'ai que mes mains....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

Perso je préfère la langue de boeuf.


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Je n'ai que mes mains....



Il parait que les italiens parlent avec leurs mains  tout n'est pas perdu pour toi  

dai, dai !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Perso je préfère la langue de boeuf.


Oh, mais je peux faire ça aussi. :love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Il parait que les italiens parlent avec leurs mains  tout n'est pas perdu pour toi
> 
> dai, dai !


&#199;a devrait aller, alors... mes mains sont tr&#232;s... "agiles"...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> &#199;a devrait aller, alors... mes mains sont tr&#232;s... "agiles"...


En outre, ton imagination _d&#233;brid&#233;e_ te _positionne_ en t&#234;te des pr&#233;tendants&#8230;


----------



## mado (6 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> En outre, ton imagination _débridée_ te _positionne_ en tête des prétendants



Comment tu disais ? La diversité des plaisirs ? Je suis sûre que ça _sonne_ très bien en italien.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Comment tu disais ? La diversit&#233; des plaisirs ? Je suis s&#251;re que &#231;a _sonne_ tr&#232;s bien en italien.


_La diversit&#224; dei piaceri_ ? J'ai la faiblesse de croire que le plaisir _sonne_ toujours bien quelle que soit la langue&#8230; Pourvu qu'on en ma&#238;trise les subtilit&#233;s et qu'on l'emploie &#224; propos.


----------



## maousse (6 Février 2007)

...dit celui avec une signature en teuton.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

maousse a dit:


> ...dit celui avec une signature en teuton.  :love:


Signature qui, précisément, signifie : *« Dans la masse des vagues, dans le tonnerre des bruits, dans le Tout respirant par l'haleine du monde, me noyer, m'engloutir, perdre conscience  volupté suprême ! »*

Ce sont les derniers mots qu'Isolde chante avant de mourir, extatique, sur le cadavre de Tristan dans l'opéra de Richard Wagner.


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Il parait que les italiens parlent avec leurs mains  tout n'est pas perdu pour toi
> 
> dai, dai !





tirhum a dit:


> &#199;a devrait aller, alors... mes mains sont tr&#232;s... "agiles"...





DocEvil a dit:


> En outre, ton imagination _d&#233;brid&#233;e_ te _positionne_ en t&#234;te des pr&#233;tendants&#8230;





mado a dit:


> Comment tu disais ? La diversit&#233; des plaisirs ? Je suis s&#251;re que &#231;a _sonne_ tr&#232;s bien en italien.










 :love:


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Il parait que les italiens parlent avec leurs mains  tout n'est pas perdu pour toi
> 
> dai, dai !





tirhum a dit:


> Ça devrait aller, alors... mes mains sont très... "agiles"...



Tout n'est-il pas dans le plaisir que l'on prend à partager une conversation ?

Je te parle avec les mains, tu me réponds.
Je te dis *dolce* tu me réponds *sapore*

les mains, la langue la langue, les mains

bonne journée


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> La meilleure façon d'apprendre une langue étrangère, c'est de la pratiquer avec ta copine



Bah oui.
C'est une blague, ce fil, c'est pas possible autrement... :mouais:


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ... strip ...






questa &#232; la storia ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est une blague, ce fil, c'est pas possible autrement... :mouais:




*NON*
c'est simplement un manifeste de la nioubitude.


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

Peut etre enfin un nioube de combat


----------



## elKBron (6 Février 2007)

qui nescit dissimulare nescit regnare...

ah m*rde, c est de l ancetre de l italien, ca...  désolé...


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

Quelqu'un parle t'il le slov&#232;ne ici ?

Nan c'est juste pour savoir


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2007)

pivo ?

ripara le autorizzazioni


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4159546 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un parle t'il le slov&#232;ne ici ?


Ali nih&#269;e govori slovensko?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre enfin un nioube de combat


Enfin ? :mouais: J'aimerais bien que &#231;a se calme de temps en temps moi


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4159576 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ? :mouais: J'aimerais bien que &#231;a se calme de temps en temps moi


Nan mais j'veux dire un vrai, qui casse pas d&#232;s qu'on joue avec 

Ps : Merci l'doc


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4159610 a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais j'veux dire un vrai, qui casse pas d&#232;s qu'on joue avec



Ouais, un vraiment dr&#244;le, quoi. 

Ceci dit, qu'un mec vienne demander un service ici parce qu'il sait qu'il va toucher plus de monde qu'en gueulant dans la rue au hasard, perso &#231;a me d&#233;range pas, hein...

Par contre c'est vrai que l&#224;, avoir l'id&#233;e de vouloir apprendre &#224; parler italien avec un inconnu sur adium (&#231;a doit &#234;tre super efficace pour apprendre en plus) alors que sa copine est italienne, je pige pas...

Ou alors sa copine est en Italie, il compte la voir aux prochaines vacances d'&#233;t&#233; D) et LA elle aura la surprise : "oh putanier, il causare italiano, qu'esta pas la surprisa!"...


Mais de toutes fa&#231;ons, c'est pas en baragouinant une demie heure sur adium qu'on apprend une langue. D'ailleurs, pas plus tard qu'hier soir Doc a essay&#233; de m'apprendre du slov&#232;ne sur ichat, ben je parle toujours pas slov&#232;ne, hein, faut pas croire.
Et pourtant j'apprends over vite...

Nan, moi je dis faut qu'il trouve le coffret DVD "victor parlo italiano", et c'est dans la poche.


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

Peut etre veut-il simplement r&#233;pondre a cette question existencielle en italien :

dove &#232; Bryan ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Ou qu'il s'ach&#232;te une vis sociale, oui. Peut-&#234;tre sur www.ruthducommerce.com ou www.mistergoodbine.com ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2007)

A moins qu'il trouve de l'aide ici.

C'est aussi une solution.


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> questa è la storia ?


:style:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Bobby a dit:
			
		

> A moins qu'il trouve de l'aide ici.
> 
> C'est aussi une solution.


Ah ouais dis donc&#8230; T'as m&#234;me laiss&#233; un message !  J'esp&#232;re que notre ami va te r&#233;pondre


----------



## rezba (6 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> La meilleure fa&#231;on d'apprendre une langue &#233;trang&#232;re, c'est de la pratiquer avec ta copine



Ainsi donc, les langues &#233;trang&#232;res s'apprendraient comme la sodomie ??


_La penitenzia per il_ nioubie ?

200 fois, tu recopieras ce texte, et 20 fois chaque soir tu le diras &#224; ton aim&#233;e :

_voglio sodomizzarti cara mia._


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2007)

*QUI A FAIT CA?!!!   *

Qu'il se d&#233;nonciare immediamento, or c'esta la gifla por tout le mondo sensa disctinco.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2007)

voil&#224; pourquoi je reprend une baffe &#224; chaque fois j'oubliais le cara mia


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2007)

Et p&#232;re, y colle au zoo c'porc Gerzy* 




(*) Gerzy est le nom du porc, et pour les critiques habituelles, vous les adressez directement &#224; Marcel Gotlib, hein ! 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> *QUI A FAIT CA?!!!   *
> 
> Qu'il se d&#233;nonciare immediamento, or c'esta la gifla por *tout le mondo* sensa disctinco.



Mes notions d'italien sont assez limit&#233;es, mais l&#224;, j'aurais mis "Tutti el mondo" :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et p&#232;re, y colle au zoo c'porc Gerzy*




Certes.
Et "s&#339;ur Anne aux deux berges raque", mais on s'&#233;loigne un peu du sujet, m&#234;me si citer de temps &#224; autres de grands auteurs &#233;l&#232;ve toujours un peu le d&#233;bat. 




EDIT : et mon italien est parfait.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> EDIT : et mon italien est parfait.


Cochon qui s'en dédit.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> *QUI A FAIT CA?!!!   *
> 
> Qu'il se d&#233;nonciare immediamento, or c'esta la gifla por tout le mondo sensa disctinco.


Je sais pas, mais en tout cas, c'est tr&#232;s dr&#244;le&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4159671 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, mais en tout cas, c'est tr&#232;s dr&#244;le&#8230;


Trop tard BackCat, tu es fait!
j'ai vu la lueur d'auto-satisfaction dans ton &#339;il torve. 

Ma vengeance sera terrib'.
Tiens, je vais dire &#224; Doc que tu voudrais apprendre le slov&#232;ne. 
Bien fait pour ta gueule.


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

Pauv' Bobby... avoir un tel mail.. c'te honte


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2007)

la bella donna impara la lingua delle diti


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Trop tard BackCat, tu es fait!
> j'ai vu la lueur d'auto-satisfaction dans ton &#339;il torve.
> 
> Ma vengeance sera terrib'.
> ...


kjh hgfgdfkhgdfs !! jggljghgy g dfgjshd qwszdchvbjb ! 

_(NDT : tu parles !! c'est moi qui lui ai appris ! )_


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2007)

Allez jouer l&#224; : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4159703&postcount=1

&#231;a va vous plaire. et en plus c'est en fran&#231;ais dans le texte.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Bobby a dit:
			
		

> A moins qu'il trouve de l'aide ici.
> 
> C'est aussi une solution.



Ah tiens SM connaissait le site depuis plus longtemps que toi on dirait !!
Qu'est-ce que ça doit être galère à gérer toutes ces adresses mail anonymes


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> la bella donna impara la lingua delle diti


Le problème, c'est que je me demande si, des fois, ça ne me ferait pas un peu le même effet que sur mado :love:


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que je me demande si, des fois, ça ne me ferait pas un peu le même effet que sur mado :love:



Il bello ragazzo impara da solo ?
Nessuno vuole aiutarlo ?
Ma, che miseria...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Nessuno vuole aiutarlo ?
> Ma, che miseria...


Bello, bello, c'est vite dit Sono misero, è vero.


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4159713 a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens SM connaissait le site depuis plus longtemps que toi on dirait !!
> Qu'est-ce que ça doit être galère à gérer toutes ces adresses mail anonymes


 
Mackie vient de trouver le lien on dirait aussi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Moi je pense en fait que les deux messages sont de lui


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais de toutes façons, c'est pas en baragouinant une demie heure sur adium qu'on apprend une langue. .



Qui te parle de baragouiner, ma copine parle couramment italien mais j'habite en septembre avec elle, je prend juste de l'avance

Dove è Bryan - Bryan è a casa lol

Non mais sérieux je demandais juste un coup de main, pas un délire sur un post lol

Mais bon vu comme c'est parti ce n'est pas très productif


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Qui te parle de baragouiner, ma copine parle couramment italien



J'avais bien compris. Toi par contre, non. 




Yams Kasix a dit:


> Mais bon vu comme c'est parti ce n'est pas tr&#232;s productif



Tant que tu regardes pas des Victor &#231;a risque pas.


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> (...)
> Mais bon vu comme c'est parti ce n'est pas très productif


Ah, mais si !!
Vu le post de départ, je "nous" trouve très productif !!...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Ah tiens&#8230; lol se dit lol aussi en Italien.

:mouais:

O&#249; va-t-on pouvoir se r&#233;fugier ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah, mais si !!
> Vu le post de départ, je "nous" trouve très productif !!...



Ah, alors ça par contre c'est vrai!

C'était pas gagné au départ, mais d'un coup PIF PAF le fil est reparti sur de bonnes bases, tout ça est devenu extrêmement cocasse, avoue, yams Kasims, que tu t'amuses beaucoup plus ici, avec nous tous, qu'à t'emmerder à apprendre péniblement 3 mots d'italien avec DocEvil par logiciel de chat interposé. 

Et je fais des phrases over longues si je veux.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4160103 a dit:
			
		

> Où va-t-on pouvoir se réfugier ?



Bah en Charente maritime.
Nous on dit pas lol, jamais.
Toute façon on ne rit jamais, pas le temps, faut regarder la mer qui monte et qui descend, ouvrir des huitres, rouler comme des cons sous la pluie, etc...  

Sinon ya la Corse, je crois qu'ils ne disent pas lol là-bas non plus.


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah, mais si !!
> Vu le post de départ, je "nous" trouve très productif !!...




:mouais: tant que vous êtes pas trop reproductifs


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> :mouais: tant que vous &#234;tes pas trop reproductifs


Je ne parierais pas l&#224; dessus, si j'&#233;tais &#224; ta place !....


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2007)

si j&#8217;&#233;tais s&#233;rieux 
je donnerai des adresses int&#233;ressantes 
mais &#224; quoi bon :mouais:
passons


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Dove è Bryan



Dove est brillant ?

Je préfère Manu Katché - il est méchant.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Vous êtes bien marrants les gars quand même lol

Vous squattez ce forum depuis des années non ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> qu'à t'emmerder à apprendre péniblement 3 mots d'italien avec DocEvil par logiciel de chat interposé.


Si tu continues, je crois même que je pourrais envisager de me déplacer pour t'apprendre à dire "va te faire mettre" dans la langue des signes à l'usage des manchots


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Il y a une date d'inscription sous les avatars
(La chate est mi cantare)
Pas depuis si longtemps, tu vois
(conne a qui ta liano Vero)
et puis, tout passe, tout lasse
(la chatte et mi cantare)
et on finit par écrire des conneries
(soille oune italiano)


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Vous êtes bien marrants les gars quand même lol
> 
> Vous squattez ce forum depuis des années non ?



Noooooon, ne me dis pas que tu essayes d'être désagréable, là, fripon, va! 

PS à l'attention de DocEvil : j'espérais que tu allais trouver mon trait d'esprit follement drôle... Je pensais que tu allais nous mettre un bon gros lol pour signifier ton hilarité.
Sache que je suis déçu, déçu déçu.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Vous squattez ce forum depuis des années non ?



Oui déjà dans l'antiquité même. 
On est prisonniers!
Y'en a qui font des expériences sur nous, ils nous appellent des "cobayes libres" sois disant. 

M'enfin comme y'a toujours quelqu'un pour ouvrir un fil à moitié sérieux, on nous permet de temps en temps une petite boutade, ils sont sympas quand même. Là par exemple il vienne de me permettre d'écrire ici et je suis très contente.

Mais j'ai pas la version en italien.


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il y a une date d'inscription sous les avatars
> (La chate est mi cantare)
> Pas depuis si longtemps, tu vois
> (conne a qui ta liano Vero)
> ...


Faut y'aller mollo, mon Ponk !...
T'en est &#224; combien de "communards" ?!....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Vous squattez ce forum depuis des années non ?




*Eh bien NON*
bien qu'inscrit depuis 2005, je n'ai que peu participé à ce forum.

En fait, avant hier, j'ai découvert le bar et j'y ai écrit tous mes messages d'un coup.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4160103 a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens lol se dit lol aussi en Italien.
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> Où va-t-on pouvoir se réfugier ?



\o/


là


----------



## mado (6 Février 2007)

Bel endroit.


Et on y parle quelle langue ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

La langue natale?


dodo


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La langue natale?
> 
> 
> dodo



Si, andiamo a letto


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> .... dans la langue des signes à l'usage des manchots




un exemple ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Eh bien NON*
> En fait, avant hier, j'ai d&#233;couvert le bar et j'y ai &#233;crit tous mes messages d'un coup.



Ouais mais toi tu tiens ta t&#234;te dans tes mains, alors plus rien ne m'&#233;tonnes. 

C'est l'heure des cachets non ?


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si tu continues, je crois même que je pourrais envisager de me déplacer pour t'apprendre à dire "va te faire mettre" dans la langue des signes à l'usage des manchots



Ach mein gott, il font reussortirrrr la Große Bertha du musée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4160399 a dit:
			
		

> Ach mein gott, il font reussortirrrr la Gro&#223;e Bertha du mus&#233;e


Et qui mesurera &#224; son juste m&#233;rite le choix judicieux de la fonte et de la couleur, cette gracieuse tension sur le d&#233;tail qui met en valeur la plus navrante des plaisanteries ?&#8230; Non vraiment, il n'y a que les imb&#233;ciles pour croire encore que l'&#233;l&#233;gance est une question de bon go&#251;t. Mais, Moi merci, leur aveuglement les emp&#234;che d'imaginer seulement ce qu'ils ratent.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et qui mesurera à son juste mérite le choix judicieux de la fonte et de la couleur, cette gracieuse tension sur le détail qui met en valeur la plus navrante des plaisanteries ? Non vraiment, il n'y a que les imbéciles pour croire encore que l'élégance est une question de bon goût. Mais, Moi merci, leur aveuglement les empêche d'imaginer seulement ce qu'ils ratent.



C'est aussi bÔ léger et emphatique que du Jean Giraudoux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est aussi bÔ léger et emphatique que du Jean Giraudoux


On fait ce qu'on peut.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> On fait ce qu'on peut.



Hector*Sindanárië.* : _Vous n'aimez pas Pâris, HélèneEvil. Vous aimez les hommes !_
Hélène*Evil* : _Je ne les déteste pas. C'est agréable de les frotter contre soi comme de grands savons. On en est toute pure..._


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Hector*Sindanárië.* : _Vous n'aimez pas Pâris, HélèneEvil. Vous aimez les hommes !_
> Hélène*Evil* : _Je ne les déteste pas. C'est agréable de les frotter contre soi comme de grands savons. On en est toute pure..._


La Guerre de Troie, ou comment le pire est toujours sûr Il suffit d'être patient.
Tu sais que je l'ai jouée celle-là ? Oh, comme tu aurais aimé me voir avec ma jupette blanche ! Nous avions fière allure tous, je te prie de le croire.


----------



## macdani (7 Février 2007)

... moi je vis en Italie...:rose:  si je peux me rendre utile...


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> La Guerre de Troie, ou comment le pire est toujours sûr Il suffit d'être patient.
> Tu sais que je l'ai jouée celle-là ? Oh, comme tu aurais aimé me voir avec ma jupette blanche ! Nous avions fière allure tous, je te prie de le croire.



Te connaissant, ça a du finir façon Pasolini cette petite sauterie ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Te connaissant, ça a du finir façon Pasolini cette petite sauterie ?


J'étais déjà bien timide et bien trop peu sûr de plaire. Tu vois où ça m'a mené.


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2007)

macdani a dit:


> ... moi je vis en Italie...:rose:  si je peux me rendre utile...



Moi je vis en France, j'suis jamais allé en Italie (pour l'instant) mais j'ai une amie qui est d'origine italienne.


Si j'peux être pas utile...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2007)

Sono ericsson ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

macdani a dit:


> ... moi je vis en Italie...:rose:  si je peux me rendre utile...



moi je vis en france et, desolé , je ne peux pas vous aider pour le français


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et qui mesurera &#224; son juste m&#233;rite le choix judicieux de la fonte et de la couleur, cette gracieuse tension sur le d&#233;tail qui met en valeur la plus navrante des plaisanteries ?&#8230; Non vraiment, il n'y a que les imb&#233;ciles pour croire encore que l'&#233;l&#233;gance est une question de bon go&#251;t. Mais, Moi merci, leur aveuglement les emp&#234;che d'imaginer seulement ce qu'ils ratent.


Tu l'as dit, Toi merci, &#231;a nous passe compl&#232;tement au dessus de la t&#234;te !..... 

_
P.S @ starmac : cet apr&#232;m' ?!... 
_


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _
> P.S @ starmac : cet aprèm' ?!...
> _



_
Je me prépare ou plutôt je révise mon italien sinon Tatav va me lyncher !!! :-D
_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

mi sto' stancando, mi annoio a morire ....
sul forum non c'&#233; niente che possa  divertirmi , cosa possa fare per uccidere une piccola oretta avanti d'andare al lavoro ?  

mi sto' stancando, mi annoio a morire ....e non so' che cosa fare :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> mi sto' stancando, mi annoio a morire ....
> sul forum non c'é niente che possa  divertirmi , cosa possa fare per uccidere une piccola oretta avanti d'andare al lavoro ?
> 
> mi sto' stancando, mi annoio a morire ....e non so' che cosa fare :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


S'ennuie à mourir Heure à tuer avant d'aller au boulot Même en italien, Tatav reste Tatav.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Même en italien, Tatav reste Tatav.



Ce qui, dans l'ensemble, me parait assez logique :mouais: Je dirais même que c'est en italien qu'elle doit être le plus elle même, nan ?  

Pis, c'est comme ça qu'on l'aime, hein ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4160597 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vis en France, j'suis jamais allé en Italie (pour l'instant) mais j'ai une amie qui est d'origine italienne.
> 
> 
> Si j'peux être pas utile...



J'ai été une fois en Italie - j'en ai de bons souvenirs (avec des filles dedans)
C'est très beau.
Je vous ferais bien une petite séance diapos, mais non en fait.

Si je peux continuer à être inutile.


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Février 2007)

Moi, je ne suis pas là.

Donc je ne peux pas vous être utile.

Désolé.


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai été une fois en Italie - j'en ai de bons souvenirs (avec des filles dedans)
> C'est très beau.
> Je vous ferais bien une petite séance diapos, mais non en fait.
> 
> Si je peux continuer à être inutile.




A défaut de séance diapos, un petit Slide Powerpoint ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2007)

Pr&#233;c&#233;demment ... 
Maintenant ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

La 4, je sais !!!!


"Mhhmmmhhmhmhhhmmmhhhhhmmhhhhh&#8230;"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

La 2 : "chuuuutttttttttt !"


----------



## mado (7 Février 2007)

On dirait l'effet iPod :love:


----------



## Grug (7 Février 2007)

mais que fait l'autre main :affraid:


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2007)

Je parle pas trop rital, mais j'ai vaguement l'impression qu'on est hors charte. 

Apr&#232;s je me gourre peut &#234;tre, j'entrave pas un traitre mot.


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je parle pas trop rital, mais j'ai vaguement l'impression qu'on est hors charte.
> 
> Après je me gourre peut être, j'entrave pas un traitre mot.



c'est le moment ou jamais de t'y mettre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> http://www.kinomini.info/croquis/croquis03.gif​


Mi piace questa storia.


----------



## mado (7 Février 2007)

Starmac ou l'art de revenir dans le sujet 


Quant à la charte, elle dit rien sur l'italien si ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Quant à la charte, elle dit rien sur l'italien si ?


De toute façon, la charte n'est en rien violée. La moralité n'a rien à craindre des curs tendres.


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Quant à la charte, elle dit rien sur l'italien si ?



Manquerait plus que ça ! :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> De toute façon, la charte n'est en rien violée. La moralité n'a rien à craindre des curs tendres.



La croute est épaisse mais le coeur est tendre :rose:


----------



## mado (7 Février 2007)

hmmmmm, comme les bonnes pizzas ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> La croute est épaisse mais le coeur est tendre :rose:


Si tu permets, j'associe à ma pensée le dessinateur talentueux dont les ombres noires abritent tes mots.


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> hmmmmm, comme les bonnes pizzas ?



euh :rose: :rose: :rose: 

je vais faire mon sac, j'ai badminton ce soir :rose:


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si tu permets, j'associe &#224; ma pens&#233;e le dessinateur talentueux dont les ombres noires abritent tes mots.



Je ne saisis pas toutes les subtilit&#233;s, mais suffisamment pour comprendre... 
Suffisamment pour la continuit&#233; du dessin..  


_Bon... personne ne parle le russe ?!... 
Je ne le comprends pas du tout, mais j'en adore les sonorit&#233;s... :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

Pour Thirum, j'ai appris une chanson russe phonétiquement à l'école : attention !

Vouilla dila pessmouss zavadila
prostitp nova zizava-arla
protavo katovara lliubilila !
protavo ti pitchma birigla ! 
protavo katovara lliubilila !
protavo ti pitchma birigla !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Pour Thirum, j'ai appris une chanson russe phonétiquement à l'école : attention !
> 
> Vouilla dila pessmouss zavadila
> prostitp nova zizava-arla
> ...


Tiens, la _Danse des Canards_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, la _Danse des Canards_&#8230;



Non, c'est "Les kozaks sont entr&#233;s dans la plaine au galop de leurs chevaux luisants  lalala lalalalalalalaaaala.... lalala lalalalalala" et je sais plus la suite et ni le titre de la chanson :rateau:

Edit : c'est peut &#234;tre ukrainien en fait ...


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2007)

Bon j'arr&#234;te les dessins pour aujourd'hui... 


DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, la _Danse des Canards_&#8230;


&#199;a danse aussi un cosaque... et pas que des moches...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon j'arrête les dessins pour aujourd'hui... Ça danse aussi un cosaque... et pas que des moches...


Rudolf était danseur avant de faire du cinéma Ça ne ment pas.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

Avec la bonne orthographe de cosaque ça va mieux !


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> De toute façon, la charte n'est en rien violée. La moralité n'a rien à craindre des curs tendres.



Ah bah avec toi ça rentre comme dans du beurre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

je ne connais pas le rousse mais il y a quelq'un qui veut me trousser  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

mon dico me dit :



> Trousser une volaille: la préparer en la ficelant pour la faire cuire


. 


est que il est bon cuisinier celui là ?  
est que il a un four aussi grand ?  


dai, dai , niente fantasmi, restiamo calmi !!!!!


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je ne connais pas le rousse mais il y a quelq'un qui veut me trousser  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> mon dico me dit :
> 
> ...



Oh, la langue fran&#231;aise est riche de mots aux multiples sens.
Trousser en est une bonne illustration. Il appartient &#224; de nombreux vocabulaires sp&#233;cialis&#233;s : les volaillers, les cuisiniers, certes. Mais aussi les tisseurs, les couturiers, les mineurs, les fondeurs, les faussaires, les peintres, et.... les s&#233;ducteurs.
Car oui, il est une esp&#232;ce que l'on nomme les trousseurs de jupons.
Ils rel&#232;vent les v&#234;tements avant que d'honorer leurs partenaires.



Quant &#224; moi, ceux qui ont gout&#233; mes volailles : poulets, poules, pintades, chapons, oies, perdrix, pigeons, cailles, faisans ou b&#233;casses, savent combien je tiens &#224; trousser correctement.


----------



## mado (7 Février 2007)

Même pas une référence à Trousse Chemise ?

Y'a pas que moi qui mange trop de crunch !


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2007)

L'italien, c'est une des rares langues que j'aimerais vraiment connaître (baragouiner en autre chose que du français, c'est pas vraiment ma tasse de thé ). Dès que j'entends de l'italien, j'ai tendance à tendre l'oreille. Peut-être la ressemblance avec l'occitan (que je ne baragouine pas non plus, d'ailleurs  mais que j'aime entendre et lire). Lorsque j'ai eu l'occasion d'apprendre quelques bribes d'italien, j'ai trouvé ça plus facile que tout le reste pour moi (ce qui n'était pas trop difficile soi dit en passant). Alors, je veux bien voter pour qu'on remplace l'anglais par l'italien comme moyen de communication  Je ne serai pas plus brillant mais j'y prendrai plus de plaisir.


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Même pas une référence à Trousse Chemise ?
> 
> Y'a pas que moi qui mange trop de crunch !



Il a pas vidé toute sa trousse à outils


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Je ne serai pas plus brillant mais je ne perdra pas mon latin.



je vote pour 


comme cela j'aura enfin compris tout ce qui se passe autour d'apple :
je ne trouve que des liens en anglais    


viva l'italiano, votiamo utile, votiamo italiano


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Même pas une référence à Trousse Chemise ?
> 
> Y'a pas que moi qui mange trop de crunch !



Arghhh, j'ai oublié ce coin paradisiaque. Quand j'y repense, je sais pourquoi, il est associé à quelqu'un que j'appréciais beaucoup, et contre qui je me bats aujourd'hui incessamment. (pourquoi je l'ai amené là, lui !!   ). Bref, je vais foutre ce souvenir au placard.
J'ai du crunch, c'est vrai. Un peu parafineux, toutefois.



Luc G a dit:


> Il a pas vidé toute sa trousse à outils



Par ailleurs.
Mon aiguille à trousser, qu'on appelle aussi aiguille à brider, ou à larder, est bien au chaud dans son logement, propre et huilée.


----------



## Craquounette (7 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Histoire de doigts, de mains...



Je note qu'une fois n'est pas coutume, quand on parle italien, cela ne peut se faire sans penser à... manger...


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Quant &#224; moi, ceux qui ont gout&#233; mes volailles : poulets, poules, pintades, chapons, oies, perdrix, pigeons, cailles, faisans ou b&#233;casses, savent combien je tiens &#224; trousser correctement.





*Attention !*

Mado est cach&#233;e quelque part dans cette liste... Sauras tu la retrouver ??


         

_Toutes ressemblances avec des personnages existants, serait fait expr&#232;s fortuit, blablabla_


----------



## mado (8 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4161751 a dit:
			
		

> _Toutes ressemblances avec des personnages existants, serait fait exprès fortuit, blablabla_


 
 

Je veux bien ressembler à une _beccaccia_ sur ce coup.


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je veux bien ressembler à une _beccaccia_ sur ce coup.



Beccaccia

je rêvais d'une voix plus *enchanteresse*.

question de situation, sûrement


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je veux bien ressembler à une _beccaccia_ sur ce coup.​





​


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2007)

Le tout est de savoir si on la pr&#233;f&#232;re &#224; plumes ou &#224; poils :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2007)

Tant de perches tendues...



Quelqu'un a des gla&#231;ons ?? C'est pour les mecs du bar sioupl&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le tout est de savoir si on la pr&#233;f&#232;re &#224; plumes ou &#224; poils :rateau:


Manifestement, on devrait pouvoir espérer avoir les deux :love:


----------



## mado (8 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4162115 a dit:
			
		

> Manifestement, on devrait pouvoir espérer avoir les deux :love:


 

Manifestement quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Si je file mes plumes à Mado, c'est moi qui me retrouve à poils  

Brrrrrrr


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Si je file mes plumes à Mado, c'est moi qui me retrouve à poils
> 
> Brrrrrrr



C'est ignoble  On as déjà eus le cas quand Macinside eu fait sa mue :sick:


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est ignoble  On as déjà eus le cas quand Macinside eu fait sa mue :sick:



Bah, c'est tous les mois quand même sa mue au Mackie :sick: :sick: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est ignoble  On as déjà eus le cas quand Macinside eu fait sa mue :sick:



Je suis sûre que tu aimes te trimballer chez toi habiller rien qu'avec des plumes !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4162495 a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'est tous les mois quand même sa mue au Mackie :sick: :sick: :affraid:


Tous les 28 jours? Mince, je savais qu'il &#233;tait bizarre mais &#224; ce point-l&#224;?!?


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Février 2007)

odr&#233;;4162500 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis s&#251;re que tu aimes te trimballer chez toi habiller rien qu'avec des plumes !!




Ouiap... mais j'arrive pas &#224; les garder. Le Doc s'en fait des des pagnes et des parrures pour faire le colibri... hum.... (plutot un pt&#233;rodactyle transgenique)...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> un quoi ????????
> 
> 
> c'est surement pas italien ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Le Doc s'en fait des des pagnes et des parrures pour faire le colibri... hum.... (plutot un ptérodactyle transgenique)...


On a les effets secondaires et les séductions qu'on peut.


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'est surement pas italien ça !!!



Polenta con pterodactylo ?

Non, ça va pas.


----------



## mado (8 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> On a les effets secondaires et les séductions qu'on peut.



J'ai acheté toute la gamme  :love:


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> J'ai acheté toute la gamme  :love:


Je "_jouerais_" bien à St Thomas, moi... 



:rose: :love:


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2007)

con i occhi, soltanto con i occhi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

non, non solament con l'occhio ma dirti di piu' non posso


----------



## Craquounette (8 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> non, non solament con l'occhio ma dirti di piu' non posso



non devi dirgli perche non capirebbe ...


----------



## mado (8 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Je "_jouerais_" bien à St Thomas, moi...
> 
> 
> 
> :rose: :love:



Tant que tu t'appelles pas Valentin..


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> con i occhi, soltanto con i occhi ?



Bien s&#251;r... 
Avec les yeux c'est tout le temps !... 
En les fermant... c'est encore pire !!...  

:rose:



mado a dit:


> Tant que tu t'appelles pas Valentin..


...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Février 2007)

Comment dit-on "Materrazi esp&#232;ce d'enfoir&#233;"en italien?


----------



## Bassman (9 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Comment dit-on "Materrazi espèce d'enfoiré"en italien?


 
Facile : _Zidane è un asino _


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2007)

Pas forc&#233;ment Zidane, si je me souviens bien l'actualit&#233; r&#233;cente, l'action de Zidane au dernier championnat du monde &#224; fait coup de boule de neige, et ce bon Materrazi d'&#226;ne s'en est pris un autre ! :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

il calcio é uno sport dove il vincitore é quello che a pagato il prezzo piu' forte


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas forc&#233;ment Zidane, si je me souviens bien l'actualit&#233; r&#233;cente, l'action de Zidane au dernier championnat du monde &#224; fait coup de boule de neige, et ce bon Materrazi d'&#226;ne s'en est pris un autre ! :casse: :hosto:


Ouais.
Dans le menton. 

Cons de footeux qui savent pas se la mettre!


----------



## Bassman (9 Février 2007)

Pffff m&#234;me pas capable d'exploser un nez sur un coup de tronche... Ces footeux, c'est vriament rien que des gros noobs


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

credete veramente che la ragazza di quello che a aperto questa discussione 
voglia ascoltare le ultime scemenze sul calcio ?


----------



## da capo (9 Février 2007)

si puo giocare alla scopa, alla bricole o tressette con il mac ?


----------



## Vélane (9 Février 2007)

*Se trovi come giocar' alla scoppa sul' mac ... dimmelo subito* :love:


----------



## da capo (9 Février 2007)

si puo giocare con questo : http://www.archistudiovinci.191.it/downloads/mac/MrScopa.sit

Ma non &#232; bello


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2007)

*Bon les macaronis*
ça reste un forum francophone ici...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Bon les macaronis*
> ça reste un forum francophone ici...


Ça te laisse tout de même 7183 discussions en ce qui concerne le Bar


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Bon les macaronis*
> ça reste un forum francophone ici...



macaron toi meme et puis moi j'aime pas les pates      


.......sinon, tu sais , sa existe le dico franco-italien, fais-en un bon usage comme
moi j'en fais pour celui franco-anglais


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça te laisse tout de même 7183 discussions en ce qui concerne le Bar




Mais tu me navres Doc... tu vois pas que c'est un fan timide. il te suis de partout... Laisses toi guider, un grand amour peut naitre entre vous 

_Et si vous faites des p'tits, vous nous en gardez un pour qu'on fasse des expériences dessus :love:_


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2007)

Fancoulo est un endroit charmant... Tu devrais y aller...


----------



## joanes (14 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ​



tropo e tropo ma non tropo


----------



## Craquounette (14 Mai 2007)

joanes a dit:


> tropo e tropo ma non tropo



avec 2 p c'est encore mieux   

tirhum, le modèle masculin existe aussi ? :-"

_enfin je demande ça comme ça moi..._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> _enfin je demande ça comme ça moi..._


Ah... Tu connais aussi Fancoulo?...


----------



## Craquounette (14 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Tu connais aussi Fancoulo?...



oui oui... je connais aussi finocchio


----------



## joanes (14 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> avec 2 p c'est encore mieux
> 
> tirhum, le mod&#232;le masculin existe aussi ? :-"
> 
> _enfin je demande &#231;a comme &#231;a moi..._



Je l'ai fait un peu expr&#232;s, c'est une longue histoire avec une Italienne troppo bella.  :love: :love:


----------



## da capo (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## mado (14 Mai 2007)

Grazie mille


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2007)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mai 2007)

L'italien, depuis cet &#233;t&#233;, je ne veux plus entendre parler.


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2007)

Ca t'a pris comme &#231;a ?
Sur un coup de t&#234;te ?


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2007)




----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (15 Mai 2007)




----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Mai 2007)

Princess invitée a dit:


> credete veramente che la ragazza di quello che a aperto questa discussione
> voglia ascoltare le ultime scemenze sul calcio ?



Ciao Principessa.. allora, da febbraio, l'ha imparato un pò l'italiano o no il tuo ragazzo? :mouais: 

_*DW*_


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

Perché Princess ha scomparso?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


>



&#199;a, j'ai essay&#233; une fois, pitin&#169; que c'est bon  :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

E che &#232; e questo &#232; arrivato a Maurizio? :mouais:


Mi risponderete?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

Hanno ucciso Maurizio

Stronzi!!!


----------



## Bjeko (20 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hanno ucciso Maurizio



'sti cazzi. Comunque faceva schifo : era pieno di spine 'sto pesciolino...


----------



## kisbizz (30 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> E che è e questo è arrivato a Maurizio? :mouais:
> 
> 
> Mi risponderete?


 


mais .............da dove esce maurizio ???????????  

di genova???????????????:affraid: 


parce que s'il vient de là moi je suis ...............sans mot :casse: :casse: 


et fare tacere une italiana ...........


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juillet 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous
> 
> J'aurais besoin d'un petit coup de main pour m'apprendre à parler italien. En effet ma copine est d'origine italienne, elle fait ses études là dedans et ça lui ferait plaisir si je savais un petit peu parler la langue qu'elle aime tant.
> 
> ...


J'ai le même problème sans compter qu'elle vient de décrocher l'agreg (1e en plus :love: ).
Alors je sens que tous les étés vont se passer de l'autre côté des Alpes. Va falloir que je m'y mette.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> E che &#232; e questo &#232; arrivato a Maurizio? :mouais:
> 
> 
> Mi risponderete?





kisbizz a dit:


> mais .............da dove esce maurizio ???????????
> 
> di genova???????????????:affraid:
> 
> ...



Moi, &#224; part "ne pas se pencher &#224; la fen&#234;tre", je ne sais rien dire en italien, mais Maurizio, &#231;a, je connais, c'est le restaurant italien &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'o&#249; bosse MortyBlake, et alors, si vous avez une petite faim, je vous dis que &#231;a ... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## kisbizz (31 Juillet 2007)

oufffffffffff   ça me rassure..c'est pas le maurizio b. de genova
quoi que  le revoir apres tous ces années ..il doit lui aussi avoir vieillit   



ciao amore dei miei 20 anni, 
un giorno forse ci incontreremo entro il tuo mare e il mio lago :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> oufffffffffff   ça me rassure..c'est pas le maurizio b. de genova



Ah nan, çui là, c'est celui de Paris 15ème


----------

